

The Hacker Emblem was first proposed in October 2003 by Eric S. Raymond - 5foot2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_Emblem

======
dazzawazza
It's unfortunate that neither of the images on that page have been near
someone with any design skills. It looks very very poor.

~~~
tweaqslug
It's wikipedia, you should fix it :)

------
bulletmagnet
ESR is an embarrasment.

